# Looking for an amf thunderball v pix of the head badge



## bcrawf283 (Mar 25, 2022)

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 25, 2022)

AMC thunderball 5?
Thread 'Looking for this AMC badge...' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/looking-for-this-amc-badge.67593/


----------



## bcrawf283 (Mar 26, 2022)

Yes, AMC Thunderball 5, Thank you!


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 26, 2022)

Maybe this screenshot from above thread


----------

